
Octopus farming will soon be the norm. Marine scientists say this isn’t good - howard941
https://qz.com/1588694/octopus-farming-will-soon-be-the-norm-heres-the-argument-against-it/
======
forkLding
Article brings up a good point, pigs are one of the most intelligent animals
on the planet, yet pork production is increasing every year. More than half of
grain also goes towards livestocks. Intelligence and consumption efficiency of
other produce isn't really a good excuse for not being eaten as the markets
have proven.

[https://www.peta.org/issues/animals-used-for-food/animals-
us...](https://www.peta.org/issues/animals-used-for-food/animals-used-food-
factsheets/pigs-intelligent-animals-suffering-factory-farms-slaughterhouses/)

[https://www.theecologycenter.org/resources/pasture-raised-
vs...](https://www.theecologycenter.org/resources/pasture-raised-vs-
conventional-pork/)

~~~
mojomark
Hard, but not impossible. We actively ban eating dogs and cats.[1] I was
surprised to learn that there are no laws barring the capture/consumption of
dolphin [2].

1\.
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2018/09/13/eati...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2018/09/13/eating-
dogs-and-cats-banned-house-passed-bill/1288897002/)

2\. [https://www.worldanimalprotection.us/our-work/animals-
wild/m...](https://www.worldanimalprotection.us/our-work/animals-wild/marine-
animals-captivity/us-dolphin-regulations)

------
jmpman
But will it decrease the cost of grilled octopus, because, dang is it tasty.

